# Call volume in Build 4 on GS3



## BigV592 (Oct 18, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed the call volume starts very loud, regardless of where it was previously set? Adjusting it seems to correct the issue, but a pain to do on every call. The interesting thing is the visual indicator seems to remember the previous setting but the actual call volume does not.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

If you're referring to AOKP Build 4, then yes this is an issue. It's well known and documented, and it affects all AOSP ROMs, not just AOKP Build 4. AOSP ROMs also have a volume issue with the camcorder (all the recordings come out with the sound too low), the speakerphone is borked, and a general call echo issue (you can't hear it, but the person you're calling can). Also the screen flickers from time to time.

Hope this helps. We just gotta wait until one of the many devs working on this issue gets a fix going.


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes. Its an issue on the leaks too. I believe its one of jb issues. Volumes.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

droid2drummer said:


> Yes. Its an issue on the leaks too. I believe its one of jb issues. Volumes.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I have no such issue on Beans rom based on the JB leak


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Why not upgrade to a newer build? I believe they're on Build 5 official by now, not to mention the nightlies that have many patches merged in.

You're almost on GB, my man


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

It _was_ an issue with AOSP based roms on the S3. Whether or not it's still present, I don't know. But it doesn't affect TouchWiz (whether it be ICS or JB).


----------

